# Tabellen-Zellengröße absolut festlegen



## tomfire (16. April 2005)

Ich weiß, 
viele haben das Problem, aber habe keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden.,
Problem:
Links zwei Spalten rechts eine.
Angaben in Prozent damit sich das der Fenstergröße anpasst.
Lins oben die Spalte darf sich in der Größe nicht ändern.
Habe für diese Spalte schon mit Pixelangaben rumprobiert, ohne Erfolg.
Solange in den andern Spalten nix drin ist  es.
Was mach ich falsch?  

Hier mal der Code:

<table width="100%" height="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="2">
<tr>
    <td width="200" height="160" align="center">logo</td>
    <td rowspan="2" width="83%">haupt
	<img src="backround.jpg" alt="" width="750" height="500" border="0">
	</td>
</tr>
<tr>
    <td width="17%">navy</td>
</tr>
</table>

Es sind oft die kleinen Sachen, die uns in den Wahnsinn treiben.


----------



## son gohan (16. April 2005)

*Es sind oft die kleinen Sachen, die uns in den Wahnsinn treiben.* 
Du sagt es mein Freund!

Aber hier ich will habe mal ein Lösungansatz gemacht, indem ich einfach in die Spalte links wo dein logo rein soll ein div Tag mit CSS auf die gewünschte Breite rein getan habe, damit muss die Saplte immer diese Größe mindestens haben.

Ansonsten wenn dir das mit Div Tag nicht gefällt, kenne ich noch eine Lösung mit Bild, indem du einfach ein 1 px hohes Bild nimmst in der Farbe de Hintergrundes oder des logos und es in die Spalte legst, damit ist die Spalte auch immer so groß wie das Bild.

P.S: oder kann es sein das ich deine Frage nicht richtig verstanden habe, ich glaub du willst eher das die sich nie ändert ind der Größe?

Hm da sollte man vielleicht das ganze gebilde einfach mit div Tags und CSS aufbauen.



			
				tomfire hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß,
> viele haben das Problem, aber habe keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden.,
> Problem:
> Links zwei Spalten rechts eine.
> ...


----------



## tomfire (16. April 2005)

Also danke erstmal,
habe es probiert, jedoch nichts will klappen.
Und du hast Recht die Zelle mit dem Logo soll sich definitiv nicht ändern, egal was in den andern beiden Zellen passiert.
Wenn nix drin steht klappt es ja auch.
Tom


----------



## cromox (16. April 2005)

<table width="100%" height="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="2">
<tr>
	<td align="center"><img src="" width="200" height="160"></td>
	<th rowspan="2" width="*" height="100%">haupt</th>
</tr>

<tr>
	<td width="200" height="100%">navy</td>
</tr>
</table>


----------



## tomfire (16. April 2005)

Hallo cromox,
habe mir den Code kopiert.
Und solange im Hauptfeld nicht zuviel steht, gibt es keine Probleme.
Wenn aber zum Beispiel mehrere Bilder untereinander stehen, vergrößert sich auch wieder Die Zelle mit dem Logo.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## son gohan (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde sagen du machst das ganze mit CSS und div Container anstatt Tabellenspalten. Die div Container kannst du fest positionieren und dann klappt das auch.

Wenn du das mit CSS nicht kannst, frag mal im CSS Forum nach da stellt dir bestimmt schnell jemand so was zusammen ansonsten kann ich auch mal schauen wenn ich wieder etwas Zeit habe.


----------



## cromox (16. April 2005)

Die derzeitige Tabellenanordnung ist ja nur die grobe aufteilung, wenn du jetzt inhalt rein bringst, dann das ganze wieder in Tabellen packen. 

z.b. <table>
<tr><td>

<table><tr><td></td></tr></table>

</td><td></td></tr>
</table>


----------



## tomfire (18. April 2005)

Also entweder ich stelle mich zu doof an oder habe etwas nicht genau verstanden.
Jedoch auch dies habe ich probiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Die Tabellen sind schließlich auch bloß Inhalte, und damit nichts anderes, so das meine Tabellenzelle in die das Logo rein soll sich auch bloß verändert.
Aber auch dir dankeTom


----------



## Beisser (19. April 2005)

Zur Info:
Du kannst auch die Zellengröße mit Width="*" angeben. Der Stern bedeutet, dass die Spalte immer bis zum Ende ausgefüllt wird. Wenn die Tabelle 100% breit ist und links die Zelle 200 Pixel breit ist, gibts du der zweiten Zelle die breite * und schon ist die diese immer so breit, dass es sie bis zum Tabellenrand geht.
Gruß, Beisser


----------



## tomfire (20. April 2005)

Also ich habe jetzt mal zwei Screenshots eingefügt, damit man sieht was ich meine.
Tabelle 1 funktioniert super, doch wenn ich dann rechts die Hauptzelle mit Inhalt fülle wird
meine Zelle linksoben mit meinem Logo gestrecht.
Und das darf nicht sein.


----------



## Beisser (20. April 2005)

Vielleicht liegts an deinen 100% Angaben. Spiel mal damit einwenig rum und ersetzt in der Nav die Höhe von 100% durch *. In der Inhaltsspalte 100% als Höhenangabe sehe ich auch zum ersten mal. Vielleicht ganz weglassen oder * einfügen.


----------



## son gohan (20. April 2005)

Hallo,

hast du eigentlich schon mal versucht mit valgin="top" oder wie das genaue Attribut für den td Tag auch heist. Damit müsste das Bild immer oben bleiben, vielleicht ein kleiner Unterschied.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir dringenst den Tipp die gnaze Seite nochmal neu zu machen aber vorher in aller Ruhe ein wenig HTML nochmal lernen, muss ja nicht   viel sein reicht ja wenn du kurz eine Seite nachlesen tust wo schön viele EIgenschaften erklärt werden. Ich denke das dein Problem echt nicht so schwer zu lösen sein muss, habe aber selbere echt keine Zeit da ne Löung für zu finden, sorry.


----------



## tomfire (30. April 2005)

Danke für eure Antworten, doch wenn,s so einfach wäre würde ich mir nicht die Arbeit machen, das Ganze hier hinein zu posten.
Außerdem kenn ich auch selfhtml und ich programieren noch in php und mysql.
Bin also bestimmt kein Anfänger mehr.
Selbst Freunde die Programierer von Beruf aus sind haben noch keine Lösung gefunden.
Es scheint so einfach zu sein, aber wie ich schon am Anfang sagte: Es sind die kleinen Dinge die uns zum Wahnsinn treiben.
Tom
PS: Es geht außerdem nicht nur darum das das Bild immer oben bleibt, die Zelle darf ihre Größe nicht verändern!


----------



## versuch13 (30. April 2005)

Hi,

 also sorry falls ich mich irre, aber ich denke das ist leider nicht möglich. Stand vor ein paar Monaten auch vor dem Problem und konnte es nicht lösen.

 gruß


----------



## son gohan (30. April 2005)

Ja, das kann manchmal wirklich so sein, das es keine Löung gibt. Deswegen empfehle ich bei solchen Fällen immer feste Größen mit CSS Div Container.


----------

